# انتقال الدكتور يحيى السعيد للفردوس



## tonyturboman (15 أبريل 2010)

انتقل اليوم لللامجاد السماوية الدكتور محمد يحيي السعيد , العابر و قريب الرئيس مبارك
وهذا رابط اختباره-الرب ينيح نفسه-
[YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMxt-Kt3Hak[/YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 أبريل 2010)

صحيح الخبر ولا اشاعه

و هل مات طبيعي ام لا


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أبريل 2010)

اختباره فى قسم الشهادات

ربنا ينيح روحه لو كان الخبر صحيح

فعلا انا حاسة يا تروث ان الموت مش طبيعى لو كان الخبر صحيح​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أبريل 2010)

لو حقيقي مش اشاعة 

فنشكر للرب انه اختاره بعد ما امن به

ونطلب منه ان يذكرنا امام عرش النعمة

وبغض النظر عن طريقة وفاته لن تفيدنا من قريب او بعيد

الرب ينيح روحه


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (16 أبريل 2010)

الدكتور يحيَ السعيد *مازل على قيد الحياة*
ويرقد الآن بأحد المستشفيات بأستراليا يعانى من سرطان الكبد وهو يطلب صلاتكم لأجله من أجل أن يمد الله يده الشافية له​


----------



## candy shop (16 أبريل 2010)

فعلا انا قريت انه على قيد الحياه 

وكلام اثناسيوس صحيح

ربنا يكون معاه ويشفيه
​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (17 أبريل 2010)

نشكر ربنا انه بخير 

ونتمنى له الشفاء ​


----------



## Nemo (17 أبريل 2010)

الحمد لله ان الخبر اشاعة وربنا يديله الشفا من عنده


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أبريل 2010)

*ربنا يتمم شفاه ويحافظ عليه من كل سوء​*


----------



## DODY2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يمد ايه بالشفاء ويحافظ عليه


----------



## engy_love_jesus (17 أبريل 2010)

*ربنا معاك يادكتور بجد اختبارك فوقع الروعة احنا سمعناه منه شخصيا فى الفريق لم نورنا 

ربنا معاك يادكتور ​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (20 أبريل 2010)

*+*

*تأكيد : الخبر غير صحيح تماماً*


----------



## BITAR (21 أبريل 2010)

*نطلب من الطبيب الاعظم*
*المسيح كلى المجد*
* تكمله شفاءة*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 أبريل 2010)

*
الرب يشفيه

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يكمل شفائه 
شكرا على الخبر 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tonyturboman (7 مايو 2010)

اؤكد ان الخبر صحيح وليس اشاعة
ولقد اتصلت خصيصا بأخى فى استراليا حيث انه يعرفه معرفة شخصية
وللأسف أكد ان الخبر صحيح
الرب ينيح نفسه


----------



## tonyturboman (8 مايو 2010)

*الخبر صحيح وليس اشاعة*

لقد ارسلت خبر انتقال الدكتور يحيى السعيد الى الفردوس 
وقد كذب الخبر كل من العضو اثناسيوس الرسول والعضو redemption
اؤكد ان الخبر صحيح وليس اشاعة
ولقد اتصلت خصيصا بأخى فى استراليا حيث انه يعرفه معرفة شخصية
وللأسف أكد ان الخبر صحيح
الرب ينيح نفسه


----------



## عمادفايز (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: الخبر صحيح وليس اشاعة*

*ربنا ينيح نفسة يابختة​*


----------



## shoshago (9 مايو 2010)

ياجماعة مات او مش مات ربنا يكون معاه وياريت اللى ينشر خبر يكون متاكد منه مش مرة تقولوا مات ومرة تانى تقولوا لا


----------

